# G60 Brake Conversion Questions



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

So I'm thinking of going to G60s and had some questions. Does anyone know a good source for replacement rotors and pads? Slotted rotors? Floating rotors?


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: G60 Brake Conversion Questions ([email protected])*

George, the G60 upgrade on an UrQ is a great way to go. It allows you to use any combination of wheels / tires out there. 
Keep in mind that if you upgrade the fronts, do yourself a favor and upgrade the rears as well. What happens when you put G60's up front they are more effective and the rears do that much less. So, in effect you don't end up with better braking, and you end up with really bad brake balance front to rear.
The G60 is a floating caliper so you can't use a floating rotor with that caliper. ATE slotted are the best I have used, you purchase them for 5000CS Turbo Quattro. It is an absolute bolt on kit.
To balance the G60's front to rear you go with the rear brakes from a V8 quattro. These are vented whereas the stock UrQ brakes are not. Usually when you adapt the V8 rears you will need to change the parking brake cable to the 4000 quattro rig. The 4000 has two cables versus the UrQ having one long one looped to connect to both calipers. The V8 has too long of a wheelbase to use the cables from that car. Adding a Tilton brake proportioning valve in the stock location will allow you to balance the FR/RR to your liking / driving style. 
This complete setup transforms the whole car and it will stand up to plenty of track abuse. You have other options if you plan to run larger wheels on the car. 
The hot setup is the V8 rears and proportioning valve as mentioned above - but using early A8 312mm rotors and TT calipers and carriers. The TT brakes will require at least 16" wheels but the brakes are very powerful. This combination if verrrry close to being bolt-on as well. What you will need to do to fit the TT calipers is change to the appropriate brake hose (with banjo fittings) for the TT. 
Hope this gives you some food for thought.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: G60 Brake Conversion Questions ([email protected])*

If this is for the 4000q, you will have to modify the existing strut housings to take the G60s, or do a 5x112 lug swap using Urq strut housings (straight forward but parts are tough to find) or 5000 turbo housings (frankenstein mix of parts). A few here have done the swap and would know more then I do. the rear is easy to convert to 5x112 though, just press in the correct hub.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: G60 Brake Conversion Questions (quattro v1.0)*

It definitely does. Thanks for the info. I'm bound and determined to use a pristine set of Fuchs 15" that I have, so the G60 setup with V8s at the rear seems the way to go.
I'm actually talking about an '84 small bumper 4000 that will get the setup but asked in here as I'm planning a swap to five-lug. I'm planning on using CQ forged control arms and struts. So my cable setup should be good.
The car is pretty pristine, so I'm looking for all bolt-on stuff so I can keep all original parts for ease of re-installation to stock if so desired.


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: G60 Brake Conversion Questions ([email protected])*

When I saw this in the UrQ forum, I replied accordingly. The swap will be significantly different on the 4k due to the different strut housings etc as mentioned above. Others have done it though. Im just not the best resource in that direction.
I like the small bumper 4ks the best


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: G60 Brake Conversion Questions ([email protected])*

The B3 and B4 cars have the G60 brakes on 20-valve and V6 models. Ok, so they are 4x108, but still, they do have the G60s and the struts that fit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: G60 Brake Conversion Questions (PerL)*

Yeah, I'm doing the B3 20V control arm and shock conversion, so the G60s will be involved. I'm just looking to freshen the brakes (pads and preferably slotted rotors). But, the rear brake info is a good addition.
BTW, I prefer the small bumper 4Ks too. They're more oldschool Euro and they're the original Guigiaro design minus the US bumpers.


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: G60 Brake Conversion Questions ([email protected])*

When you get the brakes done George let me know what theyre like. Im currently on the market to upgrade the brakes on my quattro and ive read that the G60's are the best, just didnt know if it was simple enough to swap over to the q
If any of you boys could point me in the direction of where I could find a set of G60's that would be great! Thanks


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: G60 Brake Conversion Questions (NJRoadfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJRoadfan* »_If this is for the 4000q, you will have to modify the existing strut housings to take the G60s, or do a 5x112 lug swap using Urq strut housings (straight forward but parts are tough to find) or 5000 turbo housings (frankenstein mix of parts). A few here have done the swap and would know more then I do. the rear is easy to convert to 5x112 though, just press in the correct hub.

I have G60s & 90 discs on my 84 4KQST with original struts. I bought the car with them already on and they are attached with an adapter plate. Never heard of anyone offering plates for this conversion, but I have them on my car. 










_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 3:34 PM 8-16-2008_


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

Use the 80/90 series components. UrQ parts need to keep UrQ's on the road...


----------



## 91JETTAboy (Mar 16, 2008)

you guys seem to know about brakes more than i do.......

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4006519

please help...... bump


----------

